# SSL and problems



## Millerberto (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello

I bought a PositiveSSL few days ago, and to apply it, I need to receive a approver's email, my url is theckstudiosbr.cloudapp.net, so it should email [email protected] for a confirmation about the SSL, but I don't have that email... what do i do? i have tried roundcube for 4 hours and i couldnt manage to use it. please help me, I just need to create a email called admin on my VPS and receive 1 email, just 1, with my SSL on it!

help me, its very stressing to try roundcube, it doesn't even work
how do i create that email? Give me alot of details


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

RoundCube is a client. You have to have an email address already created in order to log into the account using RoundCube.

What is the control panel software used to administer your hosting account? CPanel? Something else?


----------

